# jdbc-Zugriff Nicht erlaubt ?



## rwolf (24. Apr 2017)

hi all,
also ich hab nen xampp-Server mit ner mysql-Datenbank auf meinem
"Haupt-PC" laufen und kann von meinem Notebook (per WLAN) mit phpmyadmin
darauf zugreifen.
Aber meine Java -Anwendung - die per localhost auf die DB einwandfrei zugreifen kann -
will vom Notebook Nicht über WLAN zugreifen .
Der Connection-String , der per Skript an die Anwendung übergeben wird,sieht so aus :

```
jdbc:mysql:/localhost:3306/meineDB;kw;pw;
```
#klappt ja lokal (auf Haupt-PC und auf Notebook) prima )
aber für die Remote-Verbindung :

```
jdbc:mysql:/192.168.178.99:3306/meineDB;kw;pw;
```
#klappt Nicht , meldet "Fritz-Box hat Verbindung mit 'wolf3' (Heimnetz) gesperrt.
weil beim phpmyAdmin in der Adresszeile 192.168.178.99/127.0.0.1 stand,
hab ich auch das probiert :

```
jdbc:mysql:/192.168.178.99/127.0.0.1:3306/meineDB;kw;pw;
```
funzt aber auch net. Was jetzt  ???


----------



## mrBrown (24. Apr 2017)

*Wer* meldet denn "Fritz-Box hat Verbindung mit 'wolf3' (Heimnetz) gesperrt", dein Java-Programm doch sicher nicht? Das klingt nach einer Firewall, die die Verbindung auf dem Port blockiert...


----------



## rwolf (24. Apr 2017)

danke für antwort..sowas hab ich auch schon vermutet..aber im FritzBox-Admin-Fenster
seh ich nix von "firewall"..außerdem dürfte der Zugriff mit phpmyadmin ja auch nicht
funktionieren, oder was läuft da anders ?


----------



## mrBrown (24. Apr 2017)

Ja, das läuft anders, das ist nicht mehr, als eine ganz normale Seite über http.

Nochmal die Frage: *Wer* meldet denn "Fritz-Box hat Verbindung mit 'wolf3' (Heimnetz) gesperrt"?


----------



## Thallius (24. Apr 2017)

Ähm,

natürlich geht das nicht wenn Du auf dem Remote Client auch localhost angibst. Du must schon die richtige IP deines Server Rechners herausfinden und angeben.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## mrBrown (24. Apr 2017)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> natürlich geht das nicht wenn Du auf dem Remote Client auch localhost angibst. Du must schon die richtige IP deines Server Rechners herausfinden und angeben.


Du meinst das, was er im zweiten Codeteil gemacht hat?


----------



## Thallius (24. Apr 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Du meinst das, was er im zweiten Codeteil gemacht hat?



Ok, ich glaub ich hol mir erstmal noch nen Kaffee....

Wie wäre der Versuch einfach mal vom Client aus den Server anzupingen um zu sehen ob das überhaupt klappt?

Gruß

Claus


----------



## rwolf (24. Apr 2017)

hi all,
Nochmal die Frage: *Wer* meldet denn "Fritz-Box hat Verbindung mit 'wolf3' (Heimnetz) gesperrt"? :
das ist ne Meldung, die aus nem catch(Exception e) System.err.println(e.getMessage) usw. bekomme..

natürlich geht das nicht wenn Du auf dem Remote Client auch localhost angibst.
natürlich hab ich die IP-Adresse meines Host-Rechners angegeben..

äh, ich vermute mal , daß 'phpmysqladmin' durch ne Art middleware ersetzt werden muß - so ne Art Responder, der aufm localhost mit der DB per jdbc kommuniziert, mit dem Anwendungsclient aber
mittels tomcat, Streams und http(s)..hab sowas schon mal beim Kunden wg Performance realisiert (dort
MS-SQL-Server).. oder geht hier daheim per WLAN nicht doch einfacher ?
Was macht der "mini-Apache" vom xampp-Paket anders als n tomcat oder JBoss oder so ?


----------



## mrBrown (24. Apr 2017)

Du musst da nichts ersetzen, du musst nur die Firewall abschalten bzw interne Zugriffe auf Port 3306 zulassen.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (24. Apr 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Du musst da nichts ersetzen, du musst nur die Firewall abschalten bzw interne Zugriffe auf Port 3306 zulassen.


Wobei ich schon seltsam finde, dass die Firewall da überhaupt zuschlägt. Hört sich ja so an, als ob sich das alles nur im eigenen LAN abspielt. Dann dürfte doch nur die Switch- bzw. AccessPoint-Funktionalität der FritzBox in Erscheinung treten. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass auf der Ebene Ports geblockt werden. Vielleicht kommen noch weitere Funktionen in Betracht (z.B. "WLAN-Geräte dürfen untereinander kommunizieren" abgeschaltet).
Etwas seltsam finde ich auch, dass Benutzername und Kennwort an die URL angehängt werden. Kann man das wirkllich so machen? Andererseits scheint es lokal ja zu funktionieren.


----------



## Thallius (24. Apr 2017)

Was passiert denn wenn du pingst?


----------



## rwolf (24. Apr 2017)

"Vielleicht kommen noch weitere Funktionen in Betracht (z.B. "WLAN-Geräte dürfen untereinander kommunizieren" abgeschaltet)." : ok, schau ich nochmal bei der Fritzbox..

"..Benutzername und Kennwort an die URL angehängt werden :"
das ist nur bei meine Skript so, das vom Anwendungsprogramm gelesen wird..dort
wird alles mit String.split(...) auseinandergefieselt und für Conn und Treiber
passend gesetzt..


----------



## rwolf (24. Apr 2017)

ping : ip-verbindung ist doch da, sonst könnte phpmyadmin auch nix bekommen


----------



## Thallius (24. Apr 2017)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter?

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9357438/how-to-remote-database-mysql-xampp-from-another-computer
https://serverfault.com/questions/52794/how-do-i-allow-remote-access-to-mysql-using-xampp


----------



## Meniskusschaden (24. Apr 2017)

Was sagt denn das Ereignisprotokoll der Fritzbox?


----------



## rwolf (24. Apr 2017)

jou, das sieht konstruktiver aus : alsoUser-Problem !? geh ich mal ran..
danke schon mal !


----------



## mrBrown (24. Apr 2017)

Nein, das ist kein Problem der Datenbank, sondern deines Netzes.

Den Stacktrace kannst du aber trotzdem mal posten


----------

